# Want



## dekeer (Jan 1, 2006)

Removed potential Ad.


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to the top of the page, and _click_  on Classified Ads.  Scroll down towards the bottom, on the left, you will find a _Want to Buy_  area where you can post your request.


----------

